# A interesting article about clubs.



## derrick (19 May 2016)

I am part of CC London and really enjoy the club, There is a small bit in the article about putting back into the club, There does seem to be a lot of people out there who just take, But that aside it's worth a read.
https://totalwomenscycling.com/lifestyle/worried-changing-cycling-club-culture-75439/


----------



## Rooster1 (19 May 2016)

Very interesting, and making me feel bad for only joining my local club for a year, back in 2009. I did a fair few group rides but then I was scheduled to help on a TT and I couldn't do it. I was happy to do my bit but alas it was all take and no give. I might join again when I can commit more time.


----------



## fimm (19 May 2016)

A triathlete writes: not all triathlons are organised by big event companies. The club I'm a member of runs two, and members are pretty much expected not to race but to marshal. (If you do want to race, then you're encouraged to find a friend to fill your marshalling spot!)


----------



## mjr (19 May 2016)

Not a single mention of freewheeling cycling clubs and I'm particularly amused by a member of a certain club with a bad reputation for dangerous racing in non-competitive events describing themselves as "one of the best in the country". A very disappointing article showing only one aspect of cycling society, but maybe that website is racing-only 

Even so, it's nice to see that at least one racing club has realised training is a valid safety improvement measure, rather than the clothing that most insist upon.


----------



## outlash (19 May 2016)

Interesting reading. TBH, my local CC is very much centred around racing & TT's and the faster/longer club runs regularly turn into a free for all. Saying that, if the mainstream cycling media wasn't so fixated on 'competing' every ride no matter what it is (and advertisers selling the respective kit) then people's attitudes might change.


----------



## screenman (19 May 2016)

My club has 150+++ members and over 300 ride outs each week that others are welcome to join in on of varying speeds and distances. As well as that we run about 30TT a year, road races, cyclo-cross, sportives and audaxes. People are encouraged to help out but it will always be a core number who do the most.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 May 2016)

In our club we have noticed the influx of riders due to the TDF 'Wiggo' effect, and 2012., and many of the comments ring true. The leisure rides used to attract a group of around 12 maximum but around 2 years ago numbers began to increase dramatically, and 20 plus became the norm, and the standard of riding suffered.


----------



## derrick (23 May 2016)

We do seem to have a lot of girls joining the club in the last couple of years, They are very competitive giving a lot of guys a run for there money, And really enjoying the racing and TTs. Also joining in with the beer drinking social side. and organizing a few bits and pieces. Where the last club i was involved with did not encourage the girls at all. So a big thumbs up for. http://forum.cc-london.com/conversations/256630/:okay:


----------



## lutonloony (31 Aug 2016)

Some of the other links were interesting, I got quite tired just watching the squats


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Aug 2016)

I love members that demand the other members do more. So funny.


----------



## Lee_M (2 Sep 2016)

so it's only real cycling if your club races then? 

glad I ride with people who think otherwise.


----------



## festival (4 Sep 2016)

I agree generally with the comments in the article, the Surrey league (of whom I had a long association) have an abundance of know how about cycling not just racing within its members.
As the sport (competitive and otherwise) has grown so has the mix of attitudes and personalities and not always for the best.
Believe me there have always been some self-gratification artists in cycling clubs but now there's a lot of fit people who ride bikes and think they know it all but don't, but on the whole the sport has a lot more to offer for everyone nowadays.
Its a shame if historic clubs like Redhill lose old members due to the evolution that's going on but I'm sure it will be for the benefit of 'Cycling' in the long run.


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Sep 2016)

Lee_M said:


> so it's only real cycling if your club races then?
> 
> glad I ride with people who think otherwise.


Easy tiger . I think the point was that when putting on a race you need people to help out . You don't need marshals , traffic counts , HQ booked , police notifications , tea makers and cake bakers for a club run with a coffee stop . You do for a race .


----------



## Lee_M (4 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Easy tiger . I think the point was that when putting on a race you need people to help out . You don't need marshals , traffic counts , HQ booked , police notifications , tea makers and cake bakers for a club run with a coffee stop . You do for a race .



yep i understand, but not everyone joins a club to race, so personally don't think everyone should be expected to help out those that do. otherwise maybe the racers could turn out to fetch cake and coffee for the cruisers? :-)


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Sep 2016)

Lee_M said:


> yep i understand, but not everyone joins a club to race, so personally don't think everyone should be expected to help out those that do. otherwise maybe the racers could turn out to fetch cake and coffee for the cruisers? :-)


They probably already organize your cruise and lead the group , dropping back to help out those that cant keep up aswell as buying you coffee , cake or a beer . 
It's up to you what you do for your club .


----------



## Lee_M (5 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> They probably already organize your cruise and lead the group , dropping back to help out those that cant keep up aswell as buying you coffee , cake or a beer .
> It's up to you what you do for your club .



actually in my club i AM one of those who organises rides, drops back to help others and buys coffee and cake. I'm just not a racer (and we generally aren't a racing club), but my previous club was, which was why I left.

I'm not saying being a racing club is wrong, but was just commenting on the superior assumption in the article that if you aren't a racer and don't turn out to stand in the rain to point people the right way then you aren't a cyclist and shouldn't be in a club


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2016)

Lee_M said:


> actually in my club i AM one of those who organises rides, drops back to help others and buys coffee and cake. I'm just not a racer (and we generally aren't a racing club), but my previous club was, which was why I left.
> 
> I'm not saying being a racing club is wrong, but was just commenting on the superior assumption in the article that if you aren't a racer and don't turn out to stand in the rain to point people the right way then you aren't a cyclist and shouldn't be in a club


That's not how i read it . The article is saying pretty much what you are saying .
Clubs earn their money from putting on events and that's what keeps the club running . If there are no events then there is no money and no club to go on a social ride with . Just wanting to wear the club kit and go on the social rides without helping with events is a bit like going to the pub with your mates all the time but never getting a round in , isn't it ?


----------



## Firestorm (5 Sep 2016)

I think the difference between racing and non racing clubs is a throwback to the old licencing days
Iirc you used to be only allowed to race if you were affiliated to the correct federation, its name secapes me. And the ctc did not allow a club to be in any other organisation. Hence touring clubs being seperate

Not disimilar to running in the 80s when you could only enter events if you were an athletic club member affiliated to the AAA. Jogging clubs didnt affiliate and there was a brief period of "snobbery"


----------



## mjr (5 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Clubs earn their money from putting on events and that's what keeps the club running . If there are no events then there is no money and no club to go on a social ride with.


Call for donations, then. But really, how much does members going on a social ride cost the club?


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2016)

I belong to a club that organizes 40 races a year, there are about 200 members but only about 40 race, some of those not often.

Ask what you can do for the club, not what can the club do for you.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Call for donations, then. But really, how much does members going on a social ride cost the club?


Are there many clubs that run on donations ?


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Are there many clubs that run on donations ?



None that I have been involved with.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> None that I have been involved with.


I think some people may be getting a bit grumpy because the article reflects them


----------



## Lee_M (5 Sep 2016)

I'm not sure what costs a club has anyway?

pay for a website and web address?


----------



## mjr (5 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Are there many clubs that run on donations ?


Not many, but I feel it's a better solution than membership fees in areas with wide financial disparities...


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2016)

I'm not sure why the two of you are posting on this thread .


----------



## mjr (5 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm not sure why the two of you are posting on this thread .


To counteract the narrow racing-only worldview of some nobbers.


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> To counteract the narrow racing-only worldview of some nobbers.


Amazing reply .


----------



## Lee_M (6 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I'm not sure why the two of you are posting on this thread .



same comment could apply to you too tbh

I'm commenting on an article that presents a specific view of cycle clubs and how people should engage as members that I disagree with.
As far as I'm aware thats what a forum is for, the exchange of opinions and POV

Why are you commenting?


----------



## User482 (6 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Are there many clubs that run on donations ?


Mine does. A purse is handed round at the café stop and people will generally put in 50p.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Sep 2016)

User482 said:


> Mine does. A purse is handed round at the café stop and people will generally put in 50p.


So you give the cafe owner 10 times more than the club that took you there ? I guess thats fine if your club has no intent on helping other people and is just a group of people that go for a ride to a cafe once a week .
Take @screenman club , 40 races a year at £10 a head . Lets say 100 entries per race so not a full field thats 40k . Take away running costs of the hired hall and police notifications thats a lot of 50p's . The profit margin is so high as everyone mucks in to help and run the event .
That money is then put back into the club so you can see what the article is saying really . It must put some people back up when they are doing so much for the club for someone wearing the same kit to refuse to help but want to go on the free social rides .


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2016)

I found the article to be rather confused and rambling to be honest. I didn't find it very interesting at all.


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> So you give the cafe owner 10 times more than the club that took you there ? I guess thats fine if your club has no intent on helping other people and is just a group of people that go for a ride to a cafe once a week.


I don't think you know anything about my club.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Sep 2016)

User482 said:


> I don't think you know anything about my club.


Why dont you tell us then


----------



## User482 (7 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Why dont you tell us then



Having reviewed your posts in this thread, I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Sep 2016)

Seems to be a lot of people that cant be bothered commenting


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2016)

User482 said:


> Having reviewed your posts in this thread, I don't think I'll bother.



I would like to read about it.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> I guess thats fine if your club has no intent on helping other people and is just a group of people that go for a ride to a cafe once a week .


How is organising races "helping other people"?



> It must put some people back up when they are doing so much for the club for someone wearing the same kit to refuse to help but want to go on the free social rides .


It must put some people's backs up when they are doing so much for the free social rides for someone wearing club uniform to demand they be free labour for the expensive racers.


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2016)

Nobody in a club has ever demanded that I help, asked politely yes, but never demanded.


----------



## mjr (7 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Nobody in a club has ever demanded that I help, asked politely yes, but never demanded.


Oh sure, on the face of it, but then people in some clubs will start writing about how you going "on the social rides without helping with events is a bit like going to the pub with your mates all the time but never getting a round in" or other similar scorn, won't they?


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Sep 2016)

screenman said:


> Nobody in a club has ever demanded that I help, asked politely yes, but never demanded.


I dont think i have ever been asked to do anything . There is normally just a general call for volunteers .


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Oh sure, on the face of it, but then people in some clubs will start writing about how you going "on the social rides without helping with events is a bit like going to the pub with your mates all the time but never getting a round in" or other similar scorn, won't they?


You are funny


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Sep 2016)

I just noticed that the club of which I'm a member has this stipulation in the membership _"I understand that I must provide assistance on at least one xxxx CC event per year"_. I don't have any regular contact with them, I have only kept up my membership for one particular annual event. I did assist on that event this year, so I can feel smug. 

I don't know what they do to you if you don't assist on one event.


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> Oh sure, on the face of it, but then people in some clubs will start writing about how you going "on the social rides without helping with events is a bit like going to the pub with your mates all the time but never getting a round in" or other similar scorn, won't they?



No.


----------

